# Southern Germany what to see



## barryd

Some proper travel threads coming thick and fast now!

We will be heading to Venice in June and Im looking at options to see along the way. We are probably going to go to the Austrian lakes which takes me through a good bit of Southern Germany. Will probably have a few days on the Moselle before heading across Germany then down maybe a bit of the Romantic road towards Austria then across to the Austrian Lakes before heading south again to Venice.

Ive just dragged this rough route out. Any places along that route or near it worth pointing out as well as any good Stellplatz stop overs etc anyone would recommend? Im just trying to find some interesting stuff to see between the Moselle and Austria really.


----------



## salomon

Andechs.
You cannot be in Bavaria without climbing the holy hill. 
Beware the doppel bock. Its lethal.
You can take your own food and have a picnic inside or outside.
There is a stellplatz at the bottom with facilities. Its payable but the machine has never worked for us in January/February.

Its not a long hill. Your knees would cope.


----------



## barryd

salomon said:


> Andechs.
> You cannot be in Bavaria without climbing the holy hill.
> Beware the doppel bock. Its lethal.
> You can take your own food and have a picnic inside or outside.
> There is a stellplatz at the bottom with facilities. Its payable but the machine has never worked for us in January/February.
> 
> Its not a long hill. Your knees would cope.


Good one. Here?










Ive noticed those lakes around Munich and wondered about them for some Kayaking and wondered about Munich itself although we are not big city visitors.

Is that DoppelBock that mental beer thats 30% or something? If so I have had it before in Titasee by accident. Almost put the bike in the lake on the way back.


----------



## aldra

And don't forget you have leffe 9%

Waiting here 

Sandra


----------



## barryd

Im off the beer at the moment Sandra. I need to get in shape for this trip and I have bloody Gout which I have not had proper for years. A clear sign of the slippery slope!! 

I do remember the Beer in Germany and Austria being great though. Even some of the stuff from German Lidl wasnt half bad.


----------



## aldra

Sympathies Barry 
I have pseudo gout 

Caused by calcium crystals in joints and ligaments

Bloody painful and damaging to joints, stiffening ligaments 

I walk like a zombie with no flexibility in or around joints 

Some days I get up and I am totally surprised to find I can walk without pain 

There are drugs that can halt the immune response

Unfortunately I can't take them

My kidney function is low 

So I guess even if I don't live longer

It's going to feel like it

Sandra:grin2:


----------



## GMJ

The Zeppelin Museum at Fredrichshafen on the Bodensee is an interesting place to visit Barry.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> The Zeppelin Museum at Fredrichshafen on the Bodensee is an interesting place to visit Barry.
> 
> Graham :smile2:


We have been right round that lake. I have a video somewhere of one of those (modern) things flying overhead. You could go on a trip on one but it was really expensive.

I Want to try and find a few lakes or rivers with good Kayaking and cycling as well if possible. I quite like the top end of Bodensee but otherwise its a bit like an inland sea. Huge. Prefer the smaller quieter waterways really. I suspect we wont dwell in Germany that long preferring to spend time in Austria before Venice. Unless we decide on Switzerland of course.

Im struggling to find nice aires though anywhere so may have to consider an ACSI book and find a few campsites.


----------



## salomon

barryd said:


> Good one. Here?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ive noticed those lakes around Munich and wondered about them for some Kayaking and wondered about Munich itself although we are not big city visitors.
> 
> Is that DoppelBock that mental beer thats 30% or something? If so I have had it before in Titasee by accident. Almost put the bike in the lake on the way back.


Thats the fella.
The DB is not that strong but it is mental stuff. Weiss or helles for me . Or ask for a radler if you are a wuss.

There are certainly watersports on Amersee. Munich itself is nice if you have never been . Beer again :serious:
There are also a number of Mad King Ludwigs schloss all over the place which can be a good day out but , IMO the likes of neuschwanstein (sp?) are not worth the queue...the view from a distance is sufficient. I like Lindehoff though.

Not done the touristy stuff for a good 20 years. But Andechs is a must on our annual pilgrimage .


----------



## barryd

Thanks Sal. We rode up to the Chitty Chitty bang bang castle but didnt bother going in. I gathered from the reviews it was best looked at from outside. 

Definitely need to find a few lakes though.


----------



## salomon

barryd said:


> Thanks Sal. We rode up to the Chitty Chitty bang bang castle but didnt bother going in. I gathered from the reviews it was best looked at from outside.
> 
> Definitely need to find a few lakes though.


Yep. Give it a miss.
You have another Disney castle to visit in France at the end of the summer anyway :laugh:


----------



## barryd

salomon said:


> Yep. Give it a miss.
> You have another Disney castle to visit in France at the end of the summer anyway :laugh:


Save the best till last huh?


----------



## salomon

barryd said:


> Save the best till last huh?


You never know, they may unlock the cellar :smile2:


----------



## Spacerunner

There's a very nice stellplatz about a km from the Berchtesgaden. You get almost the same view that's shown on all those documentaries about AH.
It's right at the eastern end of the Alpenstrasse which in itself makes a nice trip.


----------



## GMJ

We have it in mind to 'do' Germany in the near future too. 

At the moment we seem to pass through it (i.e coming back from Italy) or spend a week there en route to somewhere (such as going to Poland last year)....and we will be doing the same in Sept when we spend some weeks in the NL too.

I think we need to do a Germany trip and spend a few weeks there as our impressions of it are always great.

Graham :smile2:


----------



## Lesleykh

We came back from the Dolomites by a route through Bavaria last year. We came through Innsbruck and drove to Walchensee, stopping at Einsiedl Stellplatz (2nd time there for us). Walchensee is lovely and you can certainly kayak there, though there are other lakes in the area which are suitable. 

Very close to Closter Andechs is Starnberger See, with a large area of parkland built on the site of royal villa of King Ludwig II of Bavaria. Swimming beaches, kayaking and sailing abound. You could row out to Rose Island. Not sure if you can overnight in the car park, but there's a big (& busy) stellplatz at the Andechs monastery complex. That seems to empty out in the evening so didn't end up too crowded. The monastery itself is like a glorified beer garden, but we enjoyed ourselves and had some good German fodder there while we people watched the full range of German society.

We had a lovely time in Ausberg, staying on the city stellplatz and taking the tram into the centre with the dogs in tow. It's a nice old centre, lots of shops and cafes, interesting buildings. We enjoyed it. 

From there we went to Nördlingen and felt it was a little gem of a place. It's fully walled medieval town in the area which is a massive shallow crater (Ries crater) from a meteor's impact with Earth some 15 million years ago. We didn't go to the crater museum, but Rob did enjoy the railway museum - more so as its existence (supposedly) came as complete surprise. Having been dragged to such places before, I'm not sure I believed that one. Good vets nearby where we got the dogs' passports done for the journey home.

From there we went to Trechtingshausen in the upper Rhine Gorge. We stayed on the campsite, right on the banks of the river and it was lovely. We spent a wet day visiting the towns along the river - Bacharach, Loreley etc, and then stopped briefly in Koblenz to see where the Mosel river joins the Rhine, and so that Rob could see the Deutsches Eck ('German Corner') a place of national pride with a humoungous equestrian statue on the headland - all very Teutonic with lots of beer gardens.

Another little gem of a place on our way home from there was Bad Münstereifel another pretty medieval town, lots of places to eat. Nice cafes. It's in a reasonable wine area too, and there are plenty of stellplatz.

Then we came home. 

I'd definitely go back to the area. We were think of going some year to coincide with their wine festivals.

Lesley


----------



## erneboy

Sorry. Just testing to see if I can post.


----------



## barryd

Brilliant Lesley as always. Thanks very much for that.


----------



## ob1

Nobody has mentioned Rothenburg ob der Tauber yet. If you are going down the Romantic Road this is the town to visit Barry. In my opinion (and Michelin's - Worth a Journey, let alone a detour) this old medieval town is the best on the road by a long way. It also has a stellplatz right outside the old town wall and a campsite if you want that.

Ron


----------



## barryd

I remember Rothenburg being on the list from the last time I looked at going this way Ron so thanks

What is going on with the Stellplatz though? Just browsing on Campercontact and some of them are €18-€25 and sound like they get very busy. Its putting me right off!


----------



## JanHank

http://meinwomo.net/

Do you know of this ? it seems to cover most of the Stellplätzen


----------



## barryd

Not used that one before thanks Jan, will have a look. I normally use CC Infos but started using the Camperstop one as its quite quick to use and seems to have most of what is in CC Infos.


----------



## Lesleykh

JanHank said:


> http://meinwomo.net/
> 
> Do you know of this ? it seems to cover most of the Stellplätzen


That looks good, although on a first glance I thought they'd already brexited us as I was looking alphabetically, but they put the UK between Greece & Ireland. Since we're still using our 2010 Stellplatz book this should come in useful!

Lesley


----------



## ob1

barryd said:


> What is going on with the Stellplatz though? Just browsing on Campercontact and some of them are €18-€25 and sound like they get very busy. Its putting me right off!


Last year those at Rothenburg o t T were €10. If you are talking about Stellplatz in general then that is a bit of a shocker and our €6 a night on the Mosel looks to be in the past.

Ron


----------



## JanHank

Lesleykh said:


> That looks good, although on a first glance I thought they'd already brexited us as I was looking alphabetically, but they put the UK between Greece & Ireland. Since we're still using our 2010 Stellplatz book this should come in useful!
> 
> Lesley


You did click on the union jack to get it in English, or ?


----------



## barryd

ob1 said:


> Last year those at Rothenburg o t T were €10. If you are talking about Stellplatz in general then that is a bit of a shocker and our €6 a night on the Mosel looks to be in the past.
> 
> Ron


They do seem to have shot up in Price and what with the lower exchange rate it could well rack up over a long period. I would expect to pay a fair chunk in Switzerland but the bits of Germany we have done in the past have always been good value. Ive been going through a fair few in Italy this afternoon on CamperContact and a lot of them are fairly pricey as well. We leave mid June hopefully probably for about four months. I reckon we will be back in France or hidden away up in the Alps by mid August. I dont mind paying a fiver or a tenner even to park but I enjoy it more if its free!  €20 for parking probably cheek by jowl, no thanks.


----------



## JanHank

Come to the North east dear boy, lots of them are free :grin2:


----------



## JanHank

Open this with google Chrome to get it in English. Free Stellplatz in Germany

The yellow/orange ones are free mostly no services.

https://www.stellplaetze-kostenlos.de/


----------



## camoyboy

Another vote for Nördlingen. Parking is around the edge of the car park just outside the town walls.

The Erwin Hymer Museum is worth a visit if you are passing that way, and there is a good Stellplatz in Bad Waldsee. There is also a huge accessory shop in the town, close to the Hymer Factory.

We are off the Lake Auwaldsee just south of Ingolstadt for a spot of canoeing and cycling in a couple of weeks, hoping to visit the Audi factory while we are there. Then over to Lake Ammersee for another paddle, before heading to the Lake Constance area.

Colin


----------



## barryd

camoyboy said:


> Another vote for Nördlingen. Parking is around the edge of the car park just outside the town walls.
> 
> The Erwin Hymer Museum is worth a visit if you are passing that way, and there is a good Stellplatz in Bad Waldsee. There is also a huge accessory shop in the town, close to the Hymer Factory.
> 
> We are off the Lake Auwaldsee just south of Ingolstadt for a spot of canoeing and cycling in a couple of weeks, hoping to visit the Audi factory while we are there. Then over to Lake Ammersee for another paddle, before heading to the Lake Constance area.
> 
> Colin


Thanks. Let me know how you get on. Im always interested in places we can park and use the Kayak or Dinghy. You may have seen it but I did a guide on places to stop over by water suitable for boating a while back, on my downloads page. https://sites.google.com/site/hanktestsite2/downloads

Im not too bothered if we are not right next to the water as I can put the Kayak on the back of the scooter but its a bit of an issue if Mrs D decides to come as I have to make two trips.  Ive not worked out a way to get her and the Kayak on.


----------



## Lesleykh

JanHank said:


> You did click on the union jack to get it in English, or ?


Well I did, but HE will look at it in German. Our stellplatz book is in German and I read descriptions out - badly - while he drives and he has to translate. I get some words these days - strom, wasser.


----------



## barryd

This is the site I have been using to look at Sostas and stellplatz over the weekend. https://www.campercontact.com

Most of you are probably aware of it. I normally use www.campingcar-infos.com which has been my bible but I found Campercontact really quick to browse by map, filter the results as well if I wised and quickly look on Google maps. I Went through most of the Italian Alps yesterday afternoon.


----------



## JanHank

Lesleykh said:


> Well I did, but HE will look at it in German. Our stellplatz book is in German and I read descriptions out - badly - while he drives and he has to translate. I get some words these days - strom, wasser.


What happened to my post ?
I´ve did this earlier :frown2:
I gave you another word, *Kostenlos *no charge :grin2:


----------



## Spacerunner

JanHank said:


> What happened to my post ?
> I´ve did this earlier :frown2:
> I gave you another word, *Kostenlos *no charge :grin2:


We like Kostenlos too. Just up the motorway from Prochaine and Sortie. We were going to try Rappel but still haven't found it on our atlas yet.


----------



## barryd

So just going back over it all. If you were doing the same trip down to Venice and wanted to see a few things on the way down which option would you choose?

1. Across to Moselle, across southern Germany and down through some of the places discussed, into Austria, maybe a few Austrian lakes and over to Venice.

Or

2. Across to Moselle, down the Alsace, through the Black Forest, Rhine falls into Switzerland, Quick tour of lakes around Interlaken, Jungfrau valley, Eiger then through the "Goat Herd" tunnel into Italy, Turn left at Milan and to Venice.

Mrs D is pondering option 2 now as well. I guess its a case of do you want a couple of weeks of chocolate box towns and villages or some dramatic lakes and mountains or a bit of both.

Cant really do both as I dont want to be in Venice too late into July.


----------



## GMJ

It's not cheap in Switzerland mind, Bazza...

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd

GMJ said:


> It's not cheap in Switzerland mind, Bazza...
> 
> Graham :smile2:


Yep I know ive been a few times. If you manage to get there ACSI season of course its not too bad and it would only be for a week probably. All we do is fly about on the bike, swim, cycle and Kayak so thats pretty much the same price anywhere. I Wont be eating out there and much as I would like to I wont be taking the train to the top of the Jungfrau either although it looks brilliant. Was it your blog I was reading about that the other day?


----------



## aldra

Barry 

You get into your van

And you just drive

Maybe you find yourself at Dubrovnic 

Maybe not 

Or maybe like us

Some dickhead ticked

Likely to get cancer of the brain ?

Hopefully he was a dickhead

Because it's shaken my confidence 

Although Albert phoned today

And it seems our consultant has replied 

So maybe 
The licence will arrive

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Yep I know ive been a few times. If you manage to get there ACSI season of course its not too bad and it would only be for a week probably. All we do is fly about on the bike, swim, cycle and Kayak so thats pretty much the same price anywhere. I Wont be eating out there and much as I would like to I wont be taking the train to the top of the Jungfrau either although it looks brilliant. *Was it your blog I was reading about that the other day?*


No not me mate

Graham :smile2:


----------



## barryd

Sorry. Someone posted a blog of the train journey up the Jungfrau, cant remember who it was but it was excellent.

Sandra Im a serious planner. We of course go of Piste so to speak but "fail to prepare, prepare to fail" or some such corporate nonsense from my previous life.

I like planning as well. Spend weeks doing it. Turning right or left at Calais is not an option for me.


----------



## ob1

Number 2 for me every time. We did the Jungfrue trip a few years ago and well worth it. Now I imagine it will cost an arm and a leg. Don't blame the Swiss though as their prices hardly change, it's the value of the poor old pound that's the villain of the piece. 

Ron


----------



## GMJ

barryd said:


> Sorry. Someone posted a blog of the train journey up the Jungfrau, cant remember who it was but it was excellent.
> 
> Sandra *Im a serious planner.* We of course go of Piste so to speak but "fail to prepare, prepare to fail" or some such corporate nonsense from my previous life.
> 
> I like planning as well. Spend weeks doing it. Turning right or left at Calais is not an option for me.


Same here mate









Our Sept trip to the NL and northern Germany now has all the sites booked. Next will be the compiling of a the info booklet with all the distances; timings; site details; confirmations emails; pictures; routes; stuff to see en route etc. If staying in any aires there are alternatives to them as well.

It'll be some 60-80 pages when done and gives us some structure to our trip and also something to read and somewhere to record our thoughts of each campsite in case any one asks about them in the future on here.

It keeps me out of trouble for many an hour and I enjoy it tbh

Graham :smile2:


----------



## aldra

I think that planning would be excellent

Well if someone planned it for me, Albert is not into planning and I wouldn't know where to begin 

I think a plan would be good though, often we don't know where we are going till we set out!!

I still fancy Ireland and there is much of Britain yet to see, the weather puts me off a bit though, I don't like rain in the MHome, although I think we will hire a car next trip at least part of the time so may stay put on a campsite or two

Sandra


----------



## Lesleykh

aldra said:


> I think that planning would be excellent
> 
> Well if someone planned it for me, Albert is not into planning and I wouldn't know where to begin
> 
> I think a plan would be good though, often we don't know where we are going till we set out!!
> 
> I still fancy Ireland and there is much of Britain yet to see, the weather puts me off a bit though, I don't like rain in the MHome, although I think we will hire a car next trip at least part of the time so may stay put on a campsite or two
> 
> Sandra


We don't plan much either, Sandra. We make sure that the dogs have their passports, which I suppose is planning ahead. We have an idea of a route and largely we seem to end up following it, but as to booking anything ahead - never! There's always a carpark or a layby! 

Can't decide where to go this summer, but am determined to have 6 weeks. Might split it between Scotland and Brittany, though I'm having the same doubts as you about weather as neither place is the most reliable, but we just don't do hot hot any more.

Lesley


----------



## JanHank

Never plan, always surprises, sometimes a bit of stress when we can´t find anywhere suitable, but then it turns out alright in the end. 
It was the same when we towed the caravan.


----------



## JanHank

Never plan, always surprises, sometimes a bit of stress when we can´t find anywhere suitable, but then it turns out alright in the end. 
It was the same when we towed the caravan.
We do know where we are stopping the first 2 nights until we are into the Czech Rep. then its anyones guess which route we will take.
Hope to get to Hungary, but things can change :grin2:


----------



## aldra

Hot is a no no with hounds Lesley

We do have aircon though if it gets very hot

I think we should choose an area, settle on a campsite and research things to see around it

Hiring a car should help us get around, I don't like the scooter and I think it did nothing to help my hip joints riding pillion

No fun getting old

Do like Germany, especially the sausages, 6 weeks sounds like a reasonable amount of time for a trip

Sandra


----------



## GMJ

Jan

If you go near Brno I can recommend Camping Hana

http://campinghana.com/en/welcome-to-camping-hana/

Really friendly place; on a river for walks; near a village for eats (plus they have a small place on site); and with an electric boat to take you into Brno itself.

We only stayed one night last year but wished we had stayed longer...

Are you planning on staying in Prague at all?

Graham :smile2:


----------



## JanHank

GMJ said:


> Jan
> 
> If you go near Brno I can recommend Camping Hana
> 
> http://campinghana.com/en/welcome-to-camping-hana/
> 
> Really friendly place; on a river for walks; near a village for eats (plus they have a small place on site); and with an electric boat to take you into Brno itself.
> 
> We only stayed one night last year but wished we had stayed longer...
> 
> Are you planning on staying in Prague at all?
> 
> Graham :smile2:


We are country folk Graham, won´t find us near any cities.
Camp sites we avoid whenever possible, don´t like rules and regulations I´m afraid.
No rules here, only that the dogs behave, which they do :grin2: of course.


----------



## barryd

I never book anything as we tend not to use campsites, although I think we may have to on a few places on this trip, especially if we go to Switzerland. Venice I have a couple of private motorhome only small 15 van sites near Punta Sabbioni but they are knocking on for €30 a night I think. I generally spend hours looking at the area I want to be in and then finding the best wild spot or aire (preferably free with lots of space) roughly somewhere in the middle of that area. Ill then just use it as a base and use the bike to tour around. I guess we operate a little bit like Tuggers in that respect. My first thoughts are to dump the van somewhere quiet and get out on the bike.

As we nearly always end up being away the entire summer which includes July and August ACSI is out as are any aires or Sostas that are very popular as they will be crammed. Its not so bad in April or May or October but peak times need a bit of planning.


----------



## MeFeinMcCabe

I usually set out with an idea of a route of where we want to get to but usually something like weather or a fellow travellers info on an interesting location ends up in detours or re-aligning of the route.

Don't usually book anywhere. Only time that has caused us any issues was in the Netherlands

Heading down through Germany towards Seefeld in Tirol in August


----------



## HermanHymer

It might have been me waxing lyrical about Switzerland and Jungfraujoch. Just love those mountains. Barry, ACSI in Switzerland starts earlier than France etc. Last year 19th August at Rive Bleue, (Le Bouveret south side Lake Geneva close to French border). Closes late Sept I think but I dont have ACSI book this year. Weather brilliant right through to mid Oct when I was there at that time. Most are the E19 pitches though plus an extra bob or 3 for garbage levy. Lots of opps for kayaking. A thought, not planning a detour via Luxemburg to fill up cheaper?


----------



## Imbiber

barryd said:


> Yep I know ive been a few times. If you manage to get there ACSI season of course its not too bad and it would only be for a week probably. All we do is fly about on the bike, swim, cycle and Kayak so thats pretty much the same price anywhere. I Wont be eating out there and much as I would like to I wont be taking the train to the top of the Jungfrau either although it looks brilliant. *Was it your blog I was reading about that the other day?*


Barry, I mentioned our trip up the Jungfraujoch not so long ago on a thread and posted a link to our blog> Good Morning Jungfraujoch <

Probably not the one you're referring to, but possibly more reading material for you if you want to sway the decision making process!

I'd go back tomorrow if the chance presented itself.


----------



## barryd

Imbiber said:


> Barry, I mentioned our trip up the Jungfraujoch not so long ago on a thread and posted a link to our blog> Good Morning Jungfraujoch <
> 
> Probably not the one you're referring to, but possibly more reading material for you if you want to sway the decision making process!
> 
> I'd go back tomorrow if the chance presented itself.


Ah yes thanks that was the one! Same colour Avatar as GMJ. I knew I hadnt imagined it. Excellent blog. Looks amazing. Mrs D wont do it though. Capricorn! 

She reckons we should go up on the bike.


----------

